# haplichromis day glow temperment?



## mmd (Aug 26, 2007)

I recently set up a 125 with some Pangea Rock modules 
I started a thread with pics in the Malawi forum (if you are interested heres the link 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=196177}

Inhabitants are currently: 5 Copadichromis Mloto Undu, a pair of Large Phenocolus Tanzia, 2 Frontosa (6 inch male and a smaller aberrant pattern one), 2 male 
Haplichromis Day Gloâ€


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

they can be boisterous but are not mean. i have a group of 12 in a 20l and the do fine. 3 males with color and no serious fights.

in a tank that size they should be fine with some good rock work. and i would go with aceis instead of 2 fronts. unless you get more fronts they will be lonely.


----------



## mmd (Aug 26, 2007)

great, they are very colorful and active, glad they should remain "non problems"
cant believe there are not more victorians in the lfs's, they posses such great coloration


----------

